# Problem mit 2 Soundkarten



## Nino14 (25. September 2007)

heey,

ich habe ein Problem mit meinem laptop.
Ich hab ein USB Blutooth Headset von Plantronics und eine Realtek Onboard Soundkarte.
Die beiden Geräte sind dann ja wie zwei soundkarten.
Schließe ich das Headset an so schafft der pc es nich das der sound dann übers headset kommt.  Ich muss es immer ers in der Systemeinstellung umstellen.

Da mir das zu aufwendig is hatte ich folgende idee:

Man benutzt eine Software die eine virtuelle Soundkarte emuliert. In dieser Software kann man dann auswählen an welche soundkarte der gesamte sound weitergeleitet wird. Die virtuelle Soundkarte stellt man dann im System als Standart ein.

Das is nur eine Theorie. 
Meine Frage ist ob es so eine Software gibt oder ob das überhaupt möglich ist.
Oder hat einer von euch eine andere Idee wie man das Problem lösen könnte?

Danke schonmal im Vorraus

LG Nino


----------

